

Crowdpac – See what US politicians really stand for based on donations and more - stephenmelrose
https://www.crowdpac.com/

======
ende
So every issue is constrained to a left-right slider? How idiotic. Most of the
issues listed do not break down anywhere close to such a simplistic two party
model. For example, the intelligence/surveillance issue is presented as a
liberal=freedom/conservative=security dichotomy when there are plenty of
liberals who prioritize security over freedom and conservatives who are the
reverse.

It only took me 3 issues until there were no matches.

------
calebm
Great idea! I've actually wished for something like this before.

